# GCC Sable-60



## da602 (May 18, 2011)

I bought a GCC sable-60 off ebay with no software about 4 months ago. I have been using stahls premium plus for most of my jobs. I bought econoprint to try it out. it looks like my blade doesnt have enough DF when tring to weed because the whole image comes up with the material. I just did some test on my plotter properties and noticed that if i change any of my settings in doest make a difference with cutting. i changed my speed, downforce and offset and no difference at all. Not sure if getting the software that came with this plotter would make it work. i downloaded all the updated drivers from GCC website also. Please Help!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You are going to need the VLCD program at the least to control your machine, that can be found at GCC, also while you are at it download the 30 day trial of great cut and give that a go also..


----------



## da602 (May 18, 2011)

I also downloaded the vlcd3 but when we try to change any of the setting it says not responding and we also have the 30 day trial. thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

When you installed it did you set it to 32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

if you set it up as 64 bit then you need to uninstall everything,, re-install and select 32 bit


----------



## da602 (May 18, 2011)

when u say uninstall everthing you mean on the drivers i downloaded already for my computer and start from as if i was installing it for the first time.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If you have 32 bit drivers installed then those should be fine, but on the great cut installation and vlcd it will let you choose 64 or 32,, those have to be set at 32


----------



## da602 (May 18, 2011)

so even if my computer is 64 bit i still should dl 32 bit?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes because the machine is set at 32 bit, if you send 64 bit info to the machine it will not process the data


----------



## da602 (May 18, 2011)

ok let me try itout


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

sure give it a try and let us know if it doesn't work we just have to look a little deeper is all


----------



## da602 (May 18, 2011)

its saying the same thing not responding


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If the computer is 64 bit, why would he use 32 bit drivers?......

When I had my cutter set for 32 bit and my computer was a 64 bit, it did not cut.....Sounds like this cutter is cutting...I am thinking it is not a problem with the driver for 32 versus 64 bit....Bit I have to admit I am not much of a techie so this is just a guess....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Royster we have been having success with the method I described using the Experts,,

I have included a couple of pdf to change the machine from 32 to 64 bit operation and also to change usb modes..

It wont let me upload for some reason,, DA602 hit me up with your email address by PM and I will send these over to you..


----------

